# First double battery "Mech" Mod: The "Noisy Cricket"



## Waine (31/3/16)

Firstly, Crickey, what a name for a mod? It's actually funny: "Noisy cricket". When I first saw it on the @SirVape site, I thought it may give off a whistle sound or something.... Perhaps the guy who designed it was being irritated by noisy crickets while creating it. Lol. Some of the names of vaping gear really intrigue me. Most names are actually pretty cool, I think. I love branding and logos.

With my heart turning more and more to unregulated, (or "Mech" mods, another crazy word for the uninformed) and having 3 single 18650 battery ones, I have now ventured into the double battery mod side of vaping. I need a bit of punch and of course: variety.

I fiddled with it at the office today. But diddnt actually vape as I have finally also bought a decent battery charger (Nitecore i4 intellichager, 4 bay) and gave my batteries a fresh charge with correct and safe current flow. Thank Heavens -- finally? Safety first!

All I can say is that I have done my homework, I have a bit of experience, so I feel pretty confident that I won't blow it up, and excited at the same time. Tomorrow I will throw some clouds and give it a quick review.

Any other folk here who has one? What am I in for? I read the plastic fire button wares quickly? Please share your experiences.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/16)

Waine said:


> All I can say is that I have done my homework,


I give you a *D*, noisy cricket is a reference to that tiny gun Will Smith uses in Men in Black that almost blows up a city block.
Small gun big punch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

You never saw Men In Black?! Oh wow. I feel old now.


----------



## Waine (31/3/16)

Do I get a B for not having seen the movie. Lol. Mind you, I did read that somewhere....amnesia. And with "homework" I mean "electronics".

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/16)

Waine said:


> Do I get a B for not having seen the movie. Lol. Mind you, I did read that somewhere....amnesia. And with "homework" I mean "electronics".
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I figured it was the more important safety aspect, all good, excuse my facetious humour.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> I figured it was the more important safety aspect, all good, excuse my facetious humour.


No way. Knowing every Will Smith movie is way more important if you are male.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (31/3/16)

Waine said:


> Do I get a B for not having seen the movie. Lol. Mind you, I did read that somewhere....amnesia. And with "homework" I mean "electronics".
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No, for not seeing the movie you get an F! How could you not have watched Men in Black? Very disappointing.......very ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Which dripper do you plan on using ?

Which batteries have you got for it ? 

Have you considered that it's a series mech and you need to build above 0.3ohms

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (31/3/16)

Can't stand Will Smiths Acting. Very selective with my movies. May have seen the trailer to be honest.

I will start with my favourite RDA dripper: the Fishbone, then I will move to the Velocity. I won't use any tanks on it!

I am trying the Samsung 2500: the "green mambas". Then I will try the LG 3000, the Brown jobs.

I read about not going below 0.3 Ohm. Generally I am not one to aim for low builds. I enjoy 24 SS and usually come out between 0.3 and 0.6. Kanthal 26 gauge gives me between 0.5 and 0.7. Shot for the reminder though @shaunnadan

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Waine said:


> will start with my favourite RDA dripper: the Fishbone, then I will move to the Velocity. I won't use any tanks on it!



Just check the positive pin sticks out enough to make a decent hybrid connection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (31/3/16)

I recently purchased the upgraded version. Basically the issue with the button has been fixed. This is a serious mech mod and you are in for a treat. Enjoy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (31/3/16)

This is a series box mod am I correct? So is it basically double the voltage but not double the max discharge current?

Just wondering because of how low your ohms should be. For example, 2x 18650 3.7 volts 20A batteries in a Noisy Cricket will push 7.4 volts but will still have a max CDR of 20A?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (31/3/16)

Yes, you are right. So builds should be .5 ohms or higher. Lower ohms are not advised for this mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (31/3/16)

She is a wild one. Took me a while to saddle mine. 
Saying that I am no cloud chased. 
For me builds aim at 0,6 and just above and she is magnificent. 
Below that and I fealt like I was trying to put a leashe on Mike Tyson. 
Enjoy her.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/3/16)

Even a 1 ohm build kicks like a donkey. Alliance dripper works really nicely, and has a nice long 510 pin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cam (31/3/16)

Agree with that. My alliance is married to the cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (31/3/16)

Keyaam said:


> I recently purchased the upgraded version. Basically the issue with the button has been fixed. This is a serious mech mod and you are in for a treat. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Keyaam Nice pic! I suck at posting pics. I hope that I also got the updated one and that I don't have button issues. It feel so awesome in my hand. Initially I thought it was much smaller than I expected after seeing it on the @SirVape site. But with my medium sized hands, it fits like a hand in a glove. 

Can't wait to fire it up tomorrow. I will not go under 0.5. On the build. I don't want Mike Tyson grabbing my throat.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/4/16)

Waine said:


> Can't wait to fire it up tomorrow. I will not go under 0.5. On the build. I don't want Mike Tyson grabbing my throat.



Just keep in mind that on a fresh set of batteries, 0.5 ohm is going to be around 140 Watts. 
When down to the nominal voltage of 3.7v it's going to be around 109 W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (1/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Just keep in mind that on a fresh set of batteries, 0.5 ohm is going to be around 140 Watts.
> When down to the nominal voltage of 3.7v it's going to be around 109 W.


Wow @Kuhlkatz ... Thanks for that useful information. I was wondering today, after giving it the first run with 2 fresh 3000 batteries, in between a steam bath of vape, what Whattage it was pumping under my "Fishbone" RDA? I was asking myself. It felt almost like a like steam machine pipe was pumping vape directly into my upper lungs without inhaling! You may think I'm joking?

I was running a simple double 24 G SS 6 to 7 wrap, at about O.55 to 0.65 Ohm. (Two devices gave 2 different readings)

I am super impressed. Obviously because I have now broken myself into the double battery Mech world, newbie style... but more so due to the sheer enjoyment of of this little "Cricket". It is everything, and more, you guys said it would be!

Dripping 6 drops a shot on the FBone, using 70Vg / 30 PG "Pacific Coast" juice, I could have churned massive clouds in my orifice, I mean, office, Lol, But I am no "chaser", my lungs actually hurt, so I just enjoyed the delights of a straight forward mechanical, unregulated mod, dense, relaxing vape. A "wow!" moment indeed. 

Not ready for a full review yet. This warrior lives in my office drawer. It needs some more mileage on Monday.

To be continued. ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

Enjoying this thread @Waine
Thanks for sharing your experiences
I am quite keen to give this thing a try at some point

If I may ask, why does it live at work?


----------



## Waine (2/4/16)

Silver said:


> Enjoying this thread @Waine
> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> I am quite keen to give this thing a try at some point
> 
> If I may ask, why does it live at work?


Thanks @Silver The reason why the cricket lives at the office is because I love dripping. I find dripping so enjoyable especially at work on my desk. I drip 90% of the time at work using my 3 Mech mods and 4 drippers. I also drip from 1 istick 60 W TC. The one iJust 2 is starting to collect dust in one of my draws. I keep it as a demo when work colleagues occasionally ask me about Vaping and why my office always smells so nice. 

At home I use the rest of my gear as per my signature. I don't carry much vaping gear back and forth between work as I ride a motorcycle to work and back. 

I also keep a juice stock at work and a different stock at home.

Also if I drip at home, my loved ones will ask me WTF am I doing now? Lol.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

